

Show HN: Write.my – Your Content Creation Engine - mrconkle
http://write.my

======
tinkerrr
How are you pairing up writers to those who want something written? I applied
as a writer, but nowhere did it ask to list any previous experience, examples,
specialty etc. What's the process of selecting writers?

~~~
mrconkle
Hey there,

We hand screen all of our writers and take into account writing experience and
education background. Once you have applied and we feel you would be a good
fit, you will receive further requirements and instructions.

Thanks for your interest!

~~~
tinkerrr
Sounds good, but how do you screen them? The application to become a writer
asks for an email address and name and education level, none of which
determine whether the writer is good or not. Don't you think it makes sense to
ask for at least a portfolio, websites, links, etc. to judge whether they are
good? Are you contacting everyone who applies as a writer right now?

~~~
mrconkle
I think you bring up a good point and that is something we will look into as
we grow our writer base. Currently, we are contacting all writers who have
applied with additional requirements and instructions to complete the process.
I appreciate your input.

